# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Wie Adresse anmelden

## marrai

Hallo
Ich habe einen kleinen Bungalow bauen lassen,und würde gerne wissen wie ich zu einer Haus Adresse komme. Brauche ich zum Beispiel die Adresse um jetzt Strom und wasser anzumelden. 
Vielen dank

----------


## isaanfan

Hallo!

Für Strom und Wasser brauchst du natürlich eine Adresse (Hausnummer). Die beantragt der Grundstückseigentümer im Grundstücksamt (Amphoe oder Tessaban).

----------


## marrai

Ich möchte jetzt nochmal nachfragen wie das mit der Hausnummer ist. Also mein Haus ist fast fertig und ich würde gerne meine Hausnummer beantragen. Ich habe das Grundstück über eine thai Frau gekauft. Sie sagt das ich eine Hausnummer auch ohne sie beantragen kann. Also nur mit dem Chanod Papier. Kann das so richtig sein?

----------


## thedi

Als wir bauten, bekamen wir die Hausnummer vom _phu yai baan_ (Dorfvorsteher). Das hat meine Frau erledigt. Im Dorf wo jeder jeden kennt war das kein Problem.

Mit der Hausnummer konnten wir einen Stromanschluss beantragen. Für den Strom mussten zwei neue Masten aufgestellt werden - das machte PEA (Provincial Electricity Authority) die in jeder Amphor ein Office hat. Ab dem letzten Masten - wo PEA den Zähler montiert - konnten wir selbst weiter bauen. Die zwei Masten mussten wir bezahlen - die waren nicht etwa billig - mit etwas Zuschusszahlung bekamen wir dann aber gleich einen Hausanschluss-Zähler. Der ist deutlich günstiger als ein Bauanschluss.

Für den Wasseranschluss mussten wir den Antrag in einer Nachbar-Amphor im Wasseramt stellen. Die lieferen Leitungswasser bis zu uns. Frag den _phu yai baan_. Der weiss wer bei Euch für was zuständig ist.

Als wir schon am bauen waren, kam der Chef der Or-Bor-Tor (Ongan Boriharn suan Tambon) vorbei und meinte, wir hätten eigentlich bei ihm eine Baubewilligung beantragen sollen. Er kontrollierte dass wir nicht zu nah an der Strasse und einem Kanal bauten und meinte dann, es sei alles OK - er sehe nun, dass alles gut ist, wir können weiter fahren.

Es sind also verschiedene Behörden zuständig. Wende Dich zuerst an den _phu yai baan_. Eigentlich hättest Du Dich schon vor dem Baubeginn melden sollen. Wenn das bemäckert werden sollte, liesse es sich mit Geld regeln. 

Schlussendlich wäre noch anzumerken, dass Deine Frau das wohl einfacher machen kann. Sprachprobleme und Frauen-Bonus.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## marrai

Ja klar Frau machen  :Lächeln:  meine Frau ist aber auch eine deutsche. Ich habe ja nur gefragt weil einige sagten das bei der Hausnummer die oder der Grundstückseigner dabei sein muss. Aber sie sagte das ist nich so und ich könnte es auch allein machen.

----------


## frank_rt

[*@marrai nimm das mit Frau gelassen. Wenn man(n) mit Frau Haus in Thailand baut, muss es eine Thai sein.* ::

----------

